# My Stash -Categorized & Labeled! (Very Pic Heavy)



## Social_Light (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## geeko (Jan 15, 2007)

lovely stuff...especially the eyeshadows...

by the way, is the foxy chic palette a lip palette? it looks cute


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 15, 2007)

nice !


----------



## juli (Jan 15, 2007)

Awesome collection! I want your coco pig!


----------



## Social_Light (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, it's a lip palette...I found them at TJ Maxx some time ago

ETA:  Oh, and I got that Coco pigment in a swap.  I didn't realize it was so popular, you're the 2nd person who's said they wanted it =)


----------



## TheRitz (Jan 23, 2007)

i saw u have E.L.F.....u likey??


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 23, 2007)

I've been meaning to ask someone - how do you like Mark's Juice Gems???


----------



## baby_raindrop (Jan 23, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## bottleblack (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice collection & labelling - I have that Bath & Body Works lip gloss in the top picture in Pumpkin Pie and it is seriously my favorite lip gloss ever!   I loved the Goldie stuff too.


----------



## n_c (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice collection.  I think I might need the TF Label Whore.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 14, 2007)

very nice collection...I see that you're definitely a palettes girl
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love ur brushes...they look awesome


----------

